# Chinchillas and APHs need UV lamps?



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

According to this seller clip on lights,uv uva uvb,for african pygmy hedgehog,chinchilla | eBay

I keep chins and mine certainly aren't unhappy without a lamp, everything i've read says they don't need one and in fact i've never come across anyone that uses one.

Admittedly I don't keep APHs and know very little about their requirements, but I was under the impression they don't need UV either?

Their false claims and complete lack of info on these bulbs is worrying and they're selling the same bulb saying it's also suitable for bird, lizards, snakes etc.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Chins don't need lamps. I've had three chinchillas - the first pair lived to their 19th year and their son is now 17. Free daylight works best, although they don't really care, seeing as they are crepuscular/nocturnal in their habits! Much rather people concentrated on giving them:
a) lots of safe play room - i.e. a room or 6x4 shed rather than a cage
b) A chin healthy diet with plenty of quality hay

Never had aph, so can't comment on their need for UV, but I'm sure smeone will!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Never gave our APHs UV light. Again they tend to be nocturnal and we bred healthy babies off them


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> Chins don't need lamps. I've had three chinchillas - the first pair lived to their 19th year and their son is now 17. Free daylight works best, although they don't really care, seeing as they are crepuscular/nocturnal in their habits! Much rather people concentrated on giving them:
> a) lots of safe play room - i.e. a room or 6x4 shed rather than a cage
> b) A chin healthy diet with plenty of quality hay
> 
> Never had aph, so can't comment on their need for UV, but I'm sure smeone will!


Wow they're both very good ages!



selina20 said:


> Never gave our APHs UV light. Again they tend to be nocturnal and we bred healthy babies off them


Thought so, annoys me that people might be fooled into buying this stuff because this seller is basically saying it's needed.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Also the fact that in a cage setup if you use lights then there is (usually) no were to escape from the bright lights, in the wild I'm sure that chins spend most of their time in rock crevises etc. not sunbathing in full on light.

Also, I'm pretty sure that APH are not from 'Arid desert' they are African but I'm sure I read scrubland and dry forests.


----------

